# Free Halloween Ecards at www.globaldialectic.org/sendcard/



## skywhite (Oct 23, 2006)

Global Dialectis is happy to offer our Free Halloween Ecards. Please visit our site at http://www.globaldialectic.org/sendcard/ to choose your favourite Ecard(s). 

Happy Halloween! 

Global Dialectic 
A UK Non-Profit Company


----------

